# Bartering skills ; 30 yr Exp. in both REI and Construction



## REI COACH (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi All,
I’m a newbie to this forum and I’m very impressed with the knowledge and professionalism here. I have been semi retired for 3 years (55 presently) and I’m looking at becoming more of a small developer / semi retired individual. I have been in construction for over 30 years, I am a red seal carpenter, gold seal construction supervisor and I was a construction project manager for 10 years. Presently I am developing small properties. I’ve been very fortunate to be involved in everything from a kitchen Reno to turning a single family into a triplex to office and industrial buildings and everything in between. I have been investing in real estate for over 30 years also. So far I have been investing in single family, duplex and triplexes. I am very fortunate I love what I do and I’m able to control my time presently. I also manage all my own properties.

I realize there are people that have spent countless hours focusing on financial planning and I do not have another 30 years to learn that side.

If there is someone interested in real estate investing/construction. Ie finding a good property that is not a money pit and putting good quality tenants in those properties and getting help with putting systems to manage all of this I can help you. I have invested 10’s of thousands in education in the REI sector alone, though I still learn everyday and love doing so. 
I realize there would have to be many discussions to feel things out. Nothing ventured,nothing gained.

Some of the things I am interested in working on are: budgeting, tax savings, smith manoeuvre, RRSP mortgages, turning RRSP to TFSA’s. I don’t expect someone to know all of this I am just pointing out some items.

It could be just some guidance and accountability going both ways.

if someone would like to have a discussion about swapping some time please let me know. I am open to any other thoughts also.
All the best!


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Most of us here fill our hankering for real estate exposure by investing in ETF's known as REIT's Real Estate Investment Trusts. 

Direct holding of real estate is a much less liquid asset. Tens of thousands of amateur land lords of Toronto hi rise condos are feeling pain, For years they were not really cash flow positive, and now with rising vacancies the rental rates are falling and the prospects of 3-5 years out rising interest rates on mortgage renewal has them in a real bind with no good place to go without swallowing a capital loss. 

I also know associates who own all fully rented freehold houses as investments, but they too are betting on real estate appreciation, and that might not be a sure thing in the next five years either.


----------

